# Jumped off the winning tarpon!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's a video of me jumping off the TIFT winning tarpon this weekend... There were no tarpon caught, so this little guy would have taken the trophy. I had this one on for 4 jumps and had him right under the boat with the leader a foot under the surface. He decided to make one last run and spit the hook back at me... We went 0 for 2 on confirmed tarpon bites. VERY slow fishing... after the sun came up, it was over. We saw a few rollers in the afternoon, but they were few and far between. 

Also caught this snook early... I've never been so disappointed to catch a big snook!! It was still dark and we thought it was a tarpon at first... 

The video is under the snook pic.....


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

that hurts!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Tarpon have a habit of doing that. Bad break to be sure.

Nice snook though.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tough luck on the sabalo, but that's a NICE robalo!!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

You should have put quarters on the deck for good luck instead of all those pennies! lol


----------



## drotter (May 12, 2007)

Looks like angler error to me!

If you need a tutorial, I'd be happy to take some time out of my day for ya.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

drotter said:


> Looks like angler error to me!
> 
> If you need a tutorial, I'd be happy to take some time out of my day for ya.


HAHAHAAAHAHAHHAHA!!!!! Greenie headed your way!!!:an6:


----------



## scobey33 (Feb 2, 2006)

awesome


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

I'am going next year.


----------

